# Anyone ever tried any of The Guitarmory pickups?



## lukeshallperish (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.theguitarmoryltd.com/humbucker-sets.html

So these seem awesome. Really great prices too. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## LP_312 (Jan 16, 2015)

very interesting


----------



## joeiatt (Jan 20, 2015)

I actually have a few pairs of them - 2 pairs of the Minuteman sets and 1 pair of the Polaris. I was looking for pups that had the clarity and tightness that I needed. BKPs were my option, but not for the price! I saw the guy Lukes demo, and instantly ordered my first set haha. After installing them, I bought 2 more sets :x
They're super killer and pretty much ALL I use now. Actually gonna get his new set once taxes come back!


----------



## VanDewart Guitars (Jan 20, 2015)

I've known Dale for years, and tried out his very first set of pickups he built. I was, in short, blown away. I'm using them as standard in all of my builds, and can't recommend them enough to anyone looking for amazing tone improvements. It absolutely doesn't hurt that they are so affordable. 

The descriptions on the website are spot on from my experiences with them. The one thing I've experienced in every one of the examples I've used is clarity. It would get old having clarity in the description of every model on the page, but in truth, these pickups have fantastic string to string definition and clarity regardless of distortion or drive. The neck pickups are so non-muddy, they sound almost like darker P90s. Give them a shot!


----------



## ah_graylensman (Jan 21, 2015)

The Scud set looks interesting, similar to BKP Emeralds (which I love). Kinda wish the neck PU in that set was A4, though.


----------



## DBGuitars (Jan 21, 2015)

ah_graylensman said:


> The Scud set looks interesting, similar to BKP Emeralds (which I love). Kinda wish the neck PU in that set was A4, though.



Hiya! I am The Guitarmory. Not here to offer my own opinions on my pickups, just to answer questions. If you wanted a Scud set with an A4 magnet in the neck, I'd happily do that at no extra charge.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 21, 2015)

You don't sell single pickups?


----------



## DBGuitars (Jan 21, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> You don't sell single pickups?



While I designed my pickups to work in matched sets, I can do singles for $80-$95/piece plus shipping.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 21, 2015)

Interesting. I'll drop you a line with some questions in the near future.


----------



## DBGuitars (Jan 21, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> Interesting. I'll drop you a line with some questions in the near future.



Sounds good, bruthuh! You can contact me directly at 
Facebook.com/theguitarmoryltd


----------



## ctmetal01 (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a set of custom pickups from dale and they sound great! He's great to work with and I cant wait to get my next set that i requested from him for my multiscale 8 string


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 8, 2015)

also interested.. especially a set at those prices.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 8, 2015)

DBGuitars said:


> Hiya! I am The Guitarmory. Not here to offer my own opinions on my pickups, just to answer questions. If you wanted a Scud set with an A4 magnet in the neck, I'd happily do that at no extra charge.



I really like the specs and description of the Tsarbomba set. I really want to try an Alnico VII magnet in the bridge.


----------



## robski92 (Feb 15, 2015)

I just ordered a Polaris bridge for my seven so I'll put up a sound clip once I get it for everyone too get a taste of the sound!


----------



## jerm (Mar 2, 2015)

Which pickups would be recommended for making brighter guitars more warm and less shrill, for death metal?


----------



## DBGuitars (Mar 2, 2015)

jerm said:


> Which pickups would be recommended for making brighter guitars more warm and less shrill, for death metal?


 
I would recommend either the Polaris or Patriot set man!


----------



## Killerklown (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey Dale, I've been thinking about these set too! I was talking with another user JOEIATT about them and think I may give them a try. I am a devout BKP user of the Miracle Man, Nailbomb and Warpig but I can no longer justify their stupid high prices-even used! 
He had recommended the Polaris because I wanted something that cleaned up relatively well, could get warm like a Pearly Gate and still snarl like a warpig! I've been really happy with the ceramic Miracle Man and ceramic Nailbomb most currently but I have a couple of new builds and WON'T justify their cost. One is a 2H mahogany with maple top, neck through with a fixed bridge. The second a single Humbucker with a Floyd in a mahogany body-again neck through and the third is a serious relic job Tele/cabronita 1H in an ashtray fixed bridge-mahogany with a maple bolt on neck. 
Any recommendations-mostly modern, classic and progressive, with the occasional metal fused SRV bluesy licks.


----------



## Matt Fagen (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm excited to try these.... HOWEVER, I paid for my set of pickups 4 weeks ago, and since the point of payment, I have received no info from these guys. Mike was very helpful and answered all my questions until the moment I completed payment. Then nothing, no shipment date, no info, no more questions answered. Three weeks after paying, I finally got a response from Mike, who just passed me off to someone else who is also not responding. I'm excited to try the pickups - but not excited about the sales experience so far.


----------



## Matt Fagen (Nov 16, 2020)

Update - heard back from them shortly after posting this. They seem a bit backed up, but were friendly enough. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 16, 2020)

Matt Fagen said:


> Update - heard back from them shortly after posting this. They seem a bit backed up, but were friendly enough. I'll keep you posted.


Holy necrobump 

They've been swamped with orders since last year. I had to wait 6 months for a couple of pickups that I ordered last november but Adam and Michael made it right. Adam sent me some free swag as a way to apologize for the wait.
Guitarmory makes great stuff ime.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 16, 2020)

Ordered my set in February 2018 and still got nothing. So there's that.
It was part of the goc-materia run and I'm aware that everything that can go wrong went wrong and put guitarmory into a bad situation. And I'm also not trying to badmouth Adam or anything.
But the whole experience was rather...unsatisfying....
I don't remember how many emails I wrote and Michael said he'd get back to me a day later in the last one. That was 4 months ago and nothing since then. I kinda gave up on my pickups to be honest.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 16, 2020)

Tiny Update: Adam reached out to me and updated me about the pickups and it seems like they're getting back on their feet and I hope for sure that they can work through this  
But if you need more reliable production times right now, maybe go to Adam himself (Elysian pickups) as he winds the Guitarmory pickups (but does not run the place, hence my comment in the message earlier).


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 16, 2020)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Ordered my set in February 2018 and still got nothing. So there's that.
> ...
> I kinda gave up on my pickups to be honest.



That's pathetic. Truly.


----------



## lewis (Nov 20, 2020)

The Bareknuckle version of Bareknuckle


----------

